# Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965 AGN ... the internet is very very very slow



## Neaksaww (Mar 11, 2008)

Could someone tell why the Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965 AGN ... is so slow when connecting to the internet?


----------



## Computer_Doctor (Feb 14, 2008)

We need more info in order to help you fix your problem.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

What country are you located in.
Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make and model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages. If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

PING 216.109.112.135

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## L1Technician (Mar 21, 2008)

What router do you have?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

L1Technician said:


> What router do you have?


See previous post. Asked for that and a lot more, no need to repeat the request.


----------

